# gas



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Heather I have alot of gas problems. And my gas isn't odourless. The thing is I'm having daily bM's. So I don't really want to change my eating habits. My day consists of:1 teaspoon of metamucil1 cup of bran cereal, 1/2 cup of fibre 1snack apple peeledLUnch Frenh bread, carrotssnack pear peeledsupper chicken, fish or turkey rice or potatoes frozen veggies spheggetti sometimes with garlic toastOther snacks are oatmeal to go bars, applesauce, canned fruits Before bed- 1 teaspoon of metamucil I also take 1 multi enzyme pills before my main meals. Can you give me any advice to help the gas. It makes my social life very hard. For the previous 4 months it seemed to be tolerable. I only had gas till I had a BM. But for the last month I've had gas everyday and I'm not doing anything different. Thanks for any help you can give. Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - try trading the Metamucil for a non-psyllium soluble fiber supplement. Psyllium is really likely to cause gas and bloating. There's info about all this here soluble fiber supplements You could also try strong, hot fennel tea - that will actively reduce gas. There's info here Fennel Tea You could also try yoga poses specifically for gas. Check here Yoga for IBS Best,Heather


----------

